# Black Tank Issue



## Chasgirl (Aug 15, 2006)

I've purchased the Hydroflush thinking it would be helpful in cleaning out the black tank on my 25RSS, but after checking out the website it seems the general consensus is that it doesn't work very well. Should I return the unused hydroflush and not even bother with it? I also have a "magic wand" I could use with a hose to spray inside the tank from the toilet end. Is that worth the trouble? And where does the hose for the wand hook up . . . at the outside water source or is there some way to attach the hose, say, at the bath tub faucet?

All I know is I need to do something in addition to just the plain dump and flush!









I'm getting close to having the camper for one year; is it wise to take in for a general checkup? We've had trouble getting the water heater to light on gas (it won't) but other than that I don't know of anything broken.

Thanks,
Jana


----------



## ED_RN (Jun 25, 2006)

I too didn't think about adding a flushing system until after the tank had been used. I use a wand and so far haven't had any issue with bad smells so I'm assuming the tank is staying fairly clean. Most dump sites have a short hose or water bib next to the dump. I carry a green hose so I don't accidently mix it up with the fresh water hoses and just pull it through the door into the bathroom.


----------



## raynardo (Jun 8, 2007)

Chasgirl said:


> I've purchased the Hydroflush thinking it would be helpful in cleaning out the black tank on my 25RSS, but after checking out the website it seems the general consensus is that it doesn't work very well. Should I return the unused hydroflush and not even bother with it? I also have a "magic wand" I could use with a hose to spray inside the tank from the toilet end. Is that worth the trouble? And where does the hose for the wand hook up . . . at the outside water source or is there some way to attach the hose, say, at the bath tub faucet?
> 
> All I know is I need to do something in addition to just the plain dump and flush!
> 
> ...


Here's what I do to make cleaning the black tank the best I can:
I never leave it black tank valve continuously open when I'm connected to a sewer system at a park; I wait until the tank is either at least 2/3's full or dump just before I'm ready to depart.
When dumping, I use a FlushKing to not only see if the tank is flushing clean, but to make the cleaning easier.
I've also started using a wand I purchased at Wal*Mart for less than $10 which seems to do a good job cleaning the slides of the tank.
After I have cleaned the tank, up to five 1-minute rinses with the Flush King (usually less), I add about one minutes water to the tank via the Flush King, then close the valve, go to the toilet and add my chemicals as well as one capful of Calgon.
I hook up the outside water source a 50' green hose I exclusively use for hook-up to grey and black tank clean-out. I also have an outside stove and sink on my OB, but I've never used that water connector for the source of water for my wand. I guess I could, but whenever I find a place to dump, whether at my campsite, a rest area, or even my home, I have always found a water source.

When I'm on the road an extended period of time (at least 7 days), I may not have to dump the tanks (nor be at a place I can dump, i.e, dry camping), but the agitation of driving seems to aid in the breaking up/dissolving of the solids, so that when I do get to a place to dump, it is an easier/quicker process.

Since I have a sewer clean-out in my front lawn, I am fortunate enough to be able to dump using a FloJet RV Waste Pump Kit (power machinator) when I get home to unload the OB. We never store the OB with anything but clean grey and black water tanks.

Following this advice should work for you. And I'm sure others will pipe in (to coin a phrase) and let you know what works for them.

And remember, your mileage may vary and objects in the mirror may appear closer than they really are.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

We use the same kind of wand purchased at Walmart and it does a good job. We don't have any other kind of flush kit and probably won't bother putting one in. We've never had any odor problems (knock on wood). Like others said, just hook up to an outside water source and bring the hose in through the door...easier than buckets!









As far as your water heater goes, if you didn't get an extended warranty and can't figure out the problem yourselves, I would take it into your dealer and have them repair it.


----------



## Paul W. (Apr 14, 2007)

I use the exact combination of equipment you have purchased. It all works reasonably well. Pressure from the trailer water supply is inadequate to clean well enough. The good news is that with your 25rss, you don't need a very long garden hose to connect to your flush wand. I simply open the cargo door on the front of my 25rss and thread the hose through there and into the bathroom right next door. What I did find was that I needed to extend the cleaning wand way back into the tank in order to clean the sensors. The temptation is to stop feeding it in when you reach the bottom of the tank right under the toilet. The wand I use is actually flexible to accomadate the bend. Use the hydro flush afterward, if you feel you need it, and finish with a little calgon post rinse.


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

I have the wand from Wally World, as well, but I haven't ever used it in one year. It takes quite a bit of hose to snake it into the rear of my 29BHS, especially when the water is on the opposite side of the trailer and at the opposite end as the trailer door.

I have a Hydro-Flush, but I bought the one that has it's own gate valve (between the sewer hose and the the water hose hookup on the clear plastic elbow), so I can close the valve and then turn on water (that's right beside my sewer pipe) and let the tank back-fill. When I've put about 25 gallons of water in the tank, I flush and watch what comes out. After about three back-flushes, the water runs clean and clear.

Then I do the same thing with the gray tank.

When I'm all done, I go inside and add a capful of liquid Calgon Water Softner and 4 oz. of the green stuff, then follow with about 4 toilet bowls full of water in the black tank and a like treatment to the gray. (If I'm traveling and will be dumping again in the next day or two, I only put 2 oz. of green stuff in the gray and about 1/2 capful of Calgon.) The Calgon will coat the inside of the tanks and make them slick, and therefore, stuff doesn't tend to stick to the sides or the sensors. (No sensor problems to date - knock on wood!)

I find the hydro-flush easier to use, because my water and sewer hookups are right there where I need them and I don't need a long hose to snake through the trailer, and back out - dripping water everywhere. I think that eventually I will have a Quickie-Flush installed, but for now, there are no problems with the setup that I have.

Mike


----------



## Chasgirl (Aug 15, 2006)

Great advice! I think I'll keep the hydroflush (what can it hurt?) and add the wand to the process. I hadn't thought about bringing the hose in through the bunk door, but it would be a much more direct route and easier than the way I was thinking. Thanks alot! OB'ers came through again.

Happy Camping!
Jana

P.S. The wand and Hydroflush combo worked great, except the wand kept coming apart. But we really cleaned house. Found a new form of ******* entertainment, so to speak! I'm keeping the Hyrdoflush, for sure.


----------

